# Retractable casters for lathe bench?



## Russknan

Today, I am finishing up a bench for my new-to-me (used) Nova DVR XP lathe. Though not a fine piece of furniture, it is built like a brick . . . bench . . . dado'd, glued, screwed, and lag bolted. On the ground, it's rock solid. Since my workshop is tight, I need to be able to move it around via retractible casters. As you can see from the picture, I attached a set from Rockler. I will call Rockler on Monday because these aren't working and, I think, are dangerous. I don't believe that I've exceeded the weight they are designed to hold. But in order to retract them, I have to use a pry bar and block to pull up the lift mechanism. This is after I lubed the mating surfaces with a very slick lube, and then lithium grease. Beyond that, individual casters were a bad choice on my part because, since the lathe is deliberately bolted off-center, if I lower the wrong side first, I fear momentum could cause the whole business to topple. Any system needs to lift and lower both legs on an end at once. Does anybody have a recommendation? Thanks, Russ


----------



## Ed McDonnell

Hi Russ - I've used the mobile base from Harbor Freight on a couple of tools that need to be mobile and I've been pretty satisfied.  You lower two feet (screws) to take the weight off of two casters to fix the tool in place.  Since  you aren't really lifting the tool, toppling may be less of an issue for you.  

You can make it a perfect fit to your base.

300 Lb. Capacity Mobile Base

Ed


----------



## Dick Mahany

*Home made version*

Here's a simple but solid and effective alternative. Built using standard hardware and non-locking polyurethane casters. I made the cam such that it lifts the Jet 1642 lathe a mere 1/2" off it's feet as mine has to be mobile. I did a similar set for my maple workbench.


----------



## plantman

Russ; My system is almost the same as Dick's, only I used 4 3 inch locking swivel casters from Harber Freight. $4 each. I mounted them directly to the feet of my work bench and lathe bench. Now I can turn circles with my tools, moving in any direction. Neither one has ever moved on me in the locked position. Jim  S


----------



## Haynie

Your floor is too clean.


----------



## mikespenturningz

Haynie said:


> Your floor is too clean.



The entire shop is too clean... I won't let my wife see, maybe she won't notice. I bet that lathe is awesome.


----------



## Russknan

Thanks for your suggestions, guys. I'm always impressed with the cleverness of people on this site! The cam action is pretty neat, and the Harbor Freight base looks like it would work well. I'm still hoping to find a bolt-on solution with two wheels on each end, easily operated by foot. If I can't get that, I'll try either of the two methods above. Much appreciated! Russ


----------



## walshjp17

That looks really nice, Dick.  Do you have plans for this or did you just wing it?  I'd like to try this for my 1642.



Chevota Guy said:


> Here's a simple but solid and effective alternative. Built using standard hardware and non-locking polyurethane casters. I made the cam such that it lifts the Jet 1642 lathe a mere 1/2" off it's feet as mine has to be mobile. I did a similar set for my maple workbench.


----------



## newpenman

walshjp17 said:


> That looks really nice, Dick.  Do you have plans for this or did you just wing it?  I'd like to try this for my 1642.


Thinking the same thing.  I suppose if I searched hard or long enough, there are some plans out there to be found.  Would like a stand for my newly purchased 1220vs.


----------



## Dick Mahany

newpenman said:


> walshjp17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really nice, Dick. Do you have plans for this or did you just wing it? I'd like to try this for my 1642.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking the same thing. I suppose if I searched hard or long enough, there are some plans out there to be found. Would like a stand for my newly purchased 1220vs.
Click to expand...

 
I posted these on another forum several years ago and got a number of requests for plans.  I din't have any, but I'd be glad to take the measurements and a few more photos and put them in a pdf for anyone who might like them.  Just PM me and give me a day and I'll send the info to you.  One fellow built a set and several in his club did likewise....all happy campers


----------



## Wdcrvr

Russ,

Have similar set up as you do and a Nova DVR/XP ... except I also have a set of 4 cabinet leveler brackets mounted on the inside sides of my lathe bench.  These cabinet levelers enable me to easily push down or pull up on the Rockler retractable casters.  To go from casters to all bench weight on the cabinet levelers, take the weight off of the Rockler casters by screwing the cabinet leveler feet downward then pull up on the Rockler retractable handles.  Just screw 'em down just enough to take the weight off of the caster.  Do opposite to go from all weight on the levelers to engage the Rockler retractable casters.  I got my cabinet casters at Lee Valley for about $10; expect you can get 'em elsewhere too.  Here are couple of pics of my set up.  I put wood blocks between top/bottom of my cabinet leveler brackets to stiffen them.  I find the cabinet levelers to be very secure in supporting my bench + 70 lb bag of sand + Nova DVR/XP.

Tom

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I originally only put the cabinet levelers on.






Then subsequently decided to add the Rockler retractable casters to give me mobility.  The combo of the two give me good mobility when desired plus a solid and level lathe stand on the floor when turning.


----------



## Dick Mahany

VERY NICE lathe cabinet stand. Looks quite versatile !
BTW.....I now have a fully documented and dimensioned .PDF file of the retractable casters that I posted earlier in this thread if any one has interest.  Free for the asking through PM.


----------



## mikespenturningz

That came out really nice.


----------



## randyrls

Russ;  I don't use retracting casters, I use a leveler and a caster.  A cross piece on the ends extends the span of the levelers and casters to make the bench more stable.  Bolt it on to make the piece removable.

Buy Heavy Duty Leg Levelers Wide Foot (1) at Woodcraft
Buy 3 Caster Double Locking Swiveling with 1 2 Mounting Hole 4-1 4 Tall at Woodcraft


----------



## Rodnall

Hey Russ, did you decide on a fix yet? I just bought the XP on sale from woodcraft and now trying to design a stand for it. Did you cut an opening under the bed to access the bottom of it? I would like to make mine mobile also, but it will be sitting between other equipment in my shop so it will have to be lifted from the front. I'm afraid it will rock if left sitting on casters even if they fully lock. Also to make it more stable I plan on having the feet extend further out. I like Dick's cam idea, but it may be hard for me to reach back and pull on the lever with the lathe between a refrigerator and a radial arm saw. 
Rod


----------

